# Money and time saving tips



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i buy hay in bulk and get a better price for it, i get free fields from a local farmer, i source my hard feed from a discount store, it is still the brand i want just at a third of the price. i made my own rug today to save a whole load of money and i buy all the foals things in seond hand shops, i share forks with the farmer and i have a free muckheap.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Great idea for a thread! 
My biggest daily time saver is to use the leaf blower to clean up common areas, walkways and the parking area each day instead of sweeping. 

Also, we save quite a bit of money by purchasing our annual hay and straw requirements directly from the field and pay no middleman storage fees. We also ask for a discount for having bills paid within 10 days of service. I usually get a minimum of 10% offered back to us. I pay cash upfront for annual vet and scheduled farrier visits and receive a 20% discount.

We recycle all by-products here on our farm. Manure and bedding is composted and used for pasture fertilizer and the "liquid gold" drainage is also sprayed on in the spring.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I make my own stable rugs from cheap, or old blankets, duvets etc ...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

at my barn we make out own hay, lots of work ! but better than buying a million bales for a huge barn


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

We buy our sweet feed directly from the feed mill, it runs about $4 a 50# bag.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

We get shavings in bulk. $350 for a load which is about 90 bags, a bag runs us $6.25, so we save over $200 and the load lasts about a year.


My horses know which stall is theirs and walk in on the own at feeding time. Saves time - just open the gate and away they go instead of having to go get one, then the other, then back out for the last one...

I buy all my dewormer when it's on sale. I just stocked up ivermectin for the next 2 years at dover's tent sale - $1.99 a tube. Their pyrantel was $2.49 - stocked that up, too. 

Making stuff whenever you can. I just made some vienna reins for about $15.00, versus $40.00 at the store.

You can sell or give away your composted manure rather than paying a company to take it away or just letting it sit their, doing nothing.

If my horses need long term meds I call my vet to get a prescription and order it online and fax the script over to them. Save loads of money this way.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I "do it myself" as much as possible -- health care, hoof maintenance, hay pickup, tack repair, barn repair, house repairs ... 
I buy used as much as possible -- I'm always visiting the consignment section, going to value village, sally ann and watching the local classifieds. 
I "make it myself" -- Jade outgrew her browband -- made a replacement from an old rein. Saddle blankets are all old blankets from the house. Saddle bags, lead ropes.

I'm not good at the time saving thing. In anything. And I think I'm getting worse at it too actually. Or maybe it's just poor time management.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

My Beau said:


> My horses know which stall is theirs and walk in on the own at feeding time. Saves time - just open the gate and away they go instead of having to go get one, then the other, then back out for the last one...


I saw this happen at a barn I used to bored at, horses slipped in the barn, sparks flew from shoes(could have burnt the barn down) and little kids almost get run over by horses! It was SO dangerous!


QtrHorse said:


> My biggest daily time saver is to use the leaf blower to clean up common areas, walkways and the parking area each day instead of sweeping.


This can blow alot of dust and exaust in the air and cause horses to be more suseptible to heaves. 

We leave our horses out as much as posible when it's nice, it saves money in shavings. We use a manure spreader, so we don't have a muck heap.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

When he have to clean the barn and I want to save time I like to use a shovel in one hand and a muck fork in the other. It just seems much more time effective. I usually put the fork in my left hand and the shovel in the right because I'm right handed and I fill the shovel up more.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> I saw this happen at a barn I used to bored at, horses slipped in the barn, sparks flew from shoes(could have burnt the barn down) and little kids almost get run over by horses! It was SO dangerous!


Yea, things can happen. But, we only have 2 that go in on their own, the other is a weanling so she gets led in. Only one has shoes on the front, the other is barefoot. The fields are very close to the barn, they don't get a chance to build up speed, so they just walk into the barn. And I'm the youngest one in the barn (20). 

No worries. If we had a large herd, we wouldn't do it. But our crew is sane.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok good! I'm so glad I have my horses at home, and I got away from that barn. I swear that trainer is going to kill someone and I was crazy to train under her. 
CH- that might be a good idea..... for those of you who are coquordinated........


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually it doesnt take to much coordination lol how I do it is:

I have them each in my hand to start with then I slide them under whatever I`m cleaning up then move my hands down and stick the ends under my arms and rest one ontop of the other. The only real challenge is it takes some arm strength.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, I don't think this uncoquordinated blonde should try that......


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I do all the hoof maintenance myself. I got an old rasp from my farrier (a bit dull for professional use but fine for me) and some nippers and I touch my horse's feet up every two weeks or so. My farrier comes out a few times a year to make sure all is right with their feet (so far it's been fine) and it saves me a $140 every six weeks. Thankfully, none of my horses need shoes. 

I also make my own leadropes when I need them. I buy lengths of marine rope from the hardware store and put one end through a clip and then braid the rope back on itself.


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

SuperStarsSugar said:


> I do all the hoof maintenance myself. I got an old rasp from my farrier (a bit dull for professional use but fine for me) and some nippers and I touch my horse's feet up every two weeks or so. My farrier comes out a few times a year to make sure all is right with their feet (so far it's been fine) and it saves me a $140 every six weeks. Thankfully, none of my horses need shoes.
> 
> I also make my own leadropes when I need them. I buy lengths of marine rope from the hardware store and put one end through a clip and then braid the rope back on itself.


 
Could you explain how you braided it back on itself? That would be so much fun to make!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I love this thread! 

So I buy one bad of Strategy and one bag of dry cob and mix the two to make the feed last longer.

I also buy the generic version of supplements. Our tack store has their own brand- kinda like the Safeway brand lol

I go to the used tack store as much as possible as well.

I buy wormer when it is on sale online (buy about 3-4 wormings, so that ends up saving money for both horses)

I also buy summer sheets in the winter and winter blankets in the summer-normally that is when they are one sale 

Thats all i can think of right now ...


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that the whole let them bring themselves in from the field only works with a small herd who happen to get along and work ok together.

I have been at a few barns where they tried this. One was on a military base where they had huge herds and they did it, but badly. There were aggressive horses in the herd and they would not even make sure people were clear of the way to the barn before they would let them go. Once I was tacking a horse up to ride. Of course it was a green really nervous type OTTB and these huge aggressive horse came galloping through and tried to attack my horse. I had to fight them off with the lunge whip which I thankfully had close by. The OM and stable hand came and just laughed it off. I left that barn after that. I did hear that a horse got injured by getting pinned in a stall with another horse. I hope they stoped after that. 

I wish I knew how to sew with a machine that way I could try and make my own blankets. I did talk my mom into making Rain a cooler since that is a pretty simple design. 

Do you guys use patterns or do you wing it?

Kchfuller, what is dry cob mix?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I set up the week's hay feedings on Sunday night, so it's really quick during the weekdays. 

Do my own farrier work

Did some deep thinking/research about my horse's diet to figure out they need, not what I feel they should have. This helped me cut down on feeds and supplements.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Tophandcowgirl said:


> Could you explain how you braided it back on itself? That would be so much fun to make!


Hey, it's probably better if I show you the link I used to learn 

DB Eye

Any eye splice for double braided rope will work, but this one worked best for me.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

back in the crosby again said:


> Kchfuller, what is dry cob mix?


it is cob without the molassas so it helps keep the sugar and engergy down ... the stuff i get has: Corn, Oats, and Barley. I have an OTTB and she doesn't need any help with energy and the QH is an easy keeper so since she gets it he gets it


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

StormyBlues said:


> I saw this happen at a barn I used to bored at, horses slipped in the barn, sparks flew from shoes(could have burnt the barn down) and little kids almost get run over by horses! It was SO dangerous!
> 
> This can blow alot of dust and exaust in the air and cause horses to be more suseptible to heaves.


All of our horses come in and go out freely for a.m. and p.m. feeding. However, I do chores before and after boarders are allowed on property. Sorry - sparks from shoes are not going to burn the barn down. 

I would suspect the blower is used when the horses are not in the barn.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^sparks could catch on a bale of hay WHAMO fire. And nope, everywhere I've seen it(even at some nicer barns) horses where in the barn.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> I saw this happen at a barn I used to bored at, horses slipped in the barn, sparks flew from shoes(could have burnt the barn down) and little kids almost get run over by horses! It was SO dangerous!
> 
> We let the horses just go into their stalls at my barn, too. It's only dangerous if you don't take precautions. For example, at my barn there are gates in the doorways and everyone except for one or two farmhands aren't allowed in the barns while the horses are coming in. You just have to be careful and intelligent about the WAY you do things. Sorry if someone already mentioned this- I didn't take the time to read the whole thread .


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I use feed bags to feed my pasture horses.. Its MUCH easier. Everyone gets their own feed and supplement. It takes me about 15 minutes max to feed 15 horses. Cuts down on fighting and stealing too. They cost anywhere from $4-15 but would be even cheaper if you made them yourself.. the ones made out of parachute material work best.

Ya know the ezall spray on wash? when its all gone I fill it up with 1/2 ivory dish soap and 1/2 water and use it that way.. Works just as good! 

I buy suave shampoo and conditioner for manes and tails. 

Automatic waterers save lots of time! Can't wait to get some! 

I have a john deere gator and I LOVE IT. saves lots of time and effort. 

We have metal feed bins and I love them. We leave the feed in the bags so we never have to clean them out.. which is awesome when you have some sweet or senior feeds.

There are corner slow feeders that are super easy to build.. It saves on hay, keeps them busy and in the end the stalls are easier to clean because their so busy getting the hay out that they can't trash their stalls.

I only dump buckets or troughs when they are low. I keep them clean by sifting them with a fish net. It saves water and ultimately keeps the buckets and tanks cleaner because we spray and/or wipe them out when their low.

When you get hay or have to carry heavy muck buckets I just clip on a lead rope to drag them or pull hay bales down. I don't know if it saves time but it sure saves your back!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have a pic of the corner feeders?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres a pic but we modified this design by making ridges around the top to make it a grain bowl and we made open from the back so when you open it up all the old grain and particals that they didn't get fall out. Makes it easier to clean.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh and the metal grates we used are slightly bigger than in this pic and we don't have as much wood covering the top.. The one pictured is where we got the idea.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

A lot of nice saving tips! Though for me, money is more of an issue than time.

I try to repair a lot of tack that I can. It may not look the prettiest, but it works. Making your own lead ropes and reins is SO much cheaper! Lucky for me, we are close to a grain mill that packages the grain on sight, so it is cheaper to go get feed there (like $4 cheaper) than going to the local grain store.

I read an article in the magazine on how to save money, and two barn owners went into dollar general and found a whole bunch of stuff that could be used the same way as expensive stuff with barn labels on them. So definitely getting creative and using your imagination works too =]


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

StormyBlues said:


> ^sparks could catch on a bale of hay WHAMO fire.


Seriously - no. It will not happen.


----------



## footloose (Nov 20, 2009)

We get wood chips free from our local county. They deliver right to our door. Call your county maintenance dept. to see if they offer this service.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

We don't even feed hay or grain, their in the pasture 24/7. No stall stuff because they insist on staying outside.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

second hand tack shops are great and get to know a person in a vets or a feed shop, also use the same hay person and they will do you deals and you wont run out of hay


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

We get our sawdust for bedding from a small sawmill near our house for free. They're happy to get rid of it and we're happy to take it.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh and I decided to start using a supplement to darken the gold in my palomino's coat. Instead of paying big bucks for "Gold as Sun" supplement, I found the ingredients online and am giving her several of those - you can buy paprika and nutmeg, two of the main ingredients, in bulk for less than the supplement.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont buy alot of horsey stuff. Just tack when I need new stuff and basic items from the feed mill. They carry halters and grooming supplies. Keeping me out of the tack store saves $$ lol. I put together a horse first aid kit at the barn. The only things I didnt get from the drug store were vet wrap and hoof pack. I use diaper rash ointment instead of topical products for scrapes and scratches (the bacteria.) I use my old shampoo instead of horsey shampoo. I made my own betadine. Just shampoo iodine and some water. (Its like $18 a bottle and it dissapears so fast.) I shop around online alot. We use straw instead of bedding. Even if you use a few bales a weeks its usually cheeper. I only use a bale every two weeks for our stalls (they are more of a shelter.)


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I stalk dollar stores. I get all my brushes there and they work the same or better than "horse ones". I might try mixing my grain together but that might cause more troubles than solve.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

Only buy what you need. 

This may seem like a "duh" but... if you only clip the fuzz off the outside of your horses' ear twice a year, borrow clippers from a friend. 
You really only need one really good body brush, one curry comb, one hoofpick. 
Try to avoid impulse purchases: cute but impractical is just more tack room clutter.

When you have the oppurtunity, accept freebies (so what if he's in a hot pink blanket - it keeps him warm doesn't it? And he's probably colorblind anyway).


----------

